# Rom's sermon on trials



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2019)

Just listened to this sermon from the RPTS chapel after I noticed that Rom posted it on FB. It is brief, but very much to the point.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Reformed Covenanter (Oct 25, 2019)

P.S. The sermon is only about 20 minutes long. It is a good corrective to those of us who have been tempted to doubt God and despair in the midst of trials. Rom also makes the point that if you are not being tried in the present, you need to prepare yourself beforehand. Listening to this sermon is thus a good means to that end.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Elizabeth (Oct 25, 2019)

Excellent sermon, esp on a day I was wrestling with a little despair.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## My Pilgrim Way (Nov 2, 2019)

Elizabeth, thank you for sharing this. The Lord knew exactly what I needed tonight.


----------

